# Fair Parade Day!



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Time for our local County Fair Parade at 5:30 this evening. Near 100*, so I have a 12V fan on board, along with plenty of sweat towels & cold water. I set it out last year because of the 100+ temps. ~~ grnspot


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Will need lot more pics of this outstanding line up. 

Have heck of good time,try and stay cool.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice train, but I would really love to see you back it up!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Backing it up really isn't a problem-------------------------- for the first 2-3'!  ~~ grnspot


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Any other photos Grnspt? That's quite the assebling of green paint.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Turned out to be 103* yesterday, but with slight breeze, it wasn't too bad. 90 entries total, including a bunch of polititions.

Wife took these on the way through:


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

WOW, I am very,very impressed! that is a awesome parade unit. A great job grnspot110. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Thomas68 (Jul 13, 2012)

That is great! thanks

Tom


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now thats eye catcher..head turner,nice very nice!!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey grnspot110 , that is the coolest thing I ever saw. I bet they all know who you are when you go by! I can't even imagine how much you have tied up in that "train" I bet the kids especially love it


----------

